# ποσόν καιρό:



## stelingo

Can someone check my answer to the question below. It's taken from an exercise in my text book. Thanks.

ποσόν καιρό δουλεύεις στην Ελλαδα;
δουλεύω στην Ελλαδα 3 μήνες.


----------



## polymilas

καλή η απάντησή σου.
Τα Ελληνικά είναι ευέλικτη γλώσσα.
Μπορεί να δοθεί η απάντηση 
3 μήνες δουλεύω στην Ελλάδα
 ή 
στην Ελλάδα δουλεύω 3 μήνες
ή πιο απλά
δουλεύω 3 μήνες


----------



## stelingo

And just another question, where is the best place to put the noun in a question? Are my 2 sentences correct or is there a better word order? And can you omit ν in the word Ποσóν? Thanks.

Ποσóν καιρó εíναι παντρεμένος ο Λáμπρος με την Μαριλένα;
Ποσóν καιρó μαθαíνει η Τερέζα ελληνικá;


----------



## Perseas

It's "Πόσον", not "Ποσόν" . I mean the stress is on the the syllable "Πό". Yes, you could omit -ν-.

(Also, it is _Λ*ά*μπρος, ελληνικ*ά*_ and you can say _τη Μαριλένα_)


----------



## stelingo

I had the accents on  Λáμπρος and ελληνικá correct, didn't I? And what about the word order?


----------



## stelingo

I had the accents correct on Λ*ά*μπρος and ελληνικ*ά correct didn't I? And what about my question on word order?*


----------



## Perseas

The word order is correct. 
The Greek letter is *α* not *a*.



> I had the accents correct on Λ*ά*μπρος and ελληνικ*ά correct didn't I*?


Yes.


----------



## polymilas

Τον Λάμπρο και την Τερέζα, θα μπορούσες επίσης να τα τοποθετήσεις πριν απο τα ρήματα.
Πόσο καιρο ο Λάμπρος είναι παντρεμένος με τη Μαρία-Ελένη;
Πόσο καιρό η Τερέζα μαθαίνει ελληνικά;
Το ν ταιρίαζει σε τοπικές διαλέκτους.


----------



## stelingo

Perseas said:


> The word order is correct.
> The Greek letter is *α* not *a*.
> 
> Yes.



I never noticed that. I used this site http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/ellenika.htm to type the Greek. Strange.


----------

